# 2010 Paint Schemes...



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

You gotta be "F"-in kidding me! 

Those new Trek Paint Schemes are sick!

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/projectone/model/madone52/

The $1,400. Flame Job is sooooooo worth it!

Then there's the Lightning Job?

OMG!

And the Green & Cool Fire?

I admit it...I'm am getting "into" BLING now!

:lol:


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

the flames have been around as long as project one itself. being able to tie in the tire and bartape color was brought in last year as far as I know. can you change the wheel decal colors though?

I have to admit the shape of the new madones with some of these paint jobs are more impressive than the older ones.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Dr. Placebo said:


> the flames have been around as long as project one itself. being able to tie in the tire and bartape color was brought in last year as far as I know. can you change the wheel decal colors though?
> 
> I have to admit the shape of the new madones with some of these paint jobs are more impressive than the older ones.



The SHAPE of the new Madones? They look virtually identical to the 08 and 09. 

The paint schemes are cool when you can get individualistic...but why the hell do people like all the lettering for Bontrager and all the others? Too commercial to be art. To commercial for me period. Looking forward to getting some wheels and tires WITHOUT the bloody decals some day.:thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The 5-series Madone is identical to last year. Just updated paint. Madone 4 & 6 are new.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Anyone seen a more complete list of Trek's 2010 bikes? My daughter is ready for a 24" wheel, but she's pretty sure she needs white or green. Trek/Fisher offer neither of those colors in 09.


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

Those paint schemes are old.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

identifiler said:


> Those paint schemes are old.


Very.

Trek should put a "Thanks to Gary Klein" note on each frame.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

That dude fell off the face of the planet.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

dave_gt said:


> Looking forward to getting some wheels and tires WITHOUT the bloody decals some day.


You can get pretty subtle with Project One bikes - look at Solid-Outline logos for example.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> That dude fell off the face of the planet.


When was the last time you saw Keith Bontrager?

I think Trek sucks them dry, then "disposes" of them.....


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

PlatyPius said:


> When was the last time you saw Keith Bontrager?
> 
> I think Trek sucks them dry, then "disposes" of them.....


KB and Gary Fisher are both actively involved in the development of their respective products.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> KB and Gary Fisher are both actively involved in the development of their respective products.


Really?

Somehow I don't see Keith Bontrager being involved in taking "Rolf" wheels, putting Bontrager stickers on them, and continuing to use them even though over half of them came back with cracked rims.

As for Gary Klein....
"There is widespread speculation over whether Trek plans to continue supporting Klein, or whether the company has plans to discontinue it altogether. In recent years Gary Klein's role in the design of Klein Bikes appears to be minimal."
(from Wikipedia)

And who said anything about Gary Fisher?
GF is a tool.


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

I think only Hed has the smarts to stay away from all corporate crap, knowing sram and zip together... 

I'm always amazed at how people vision marketing, will pay that extra 500$ to fund all that marketing hype for horizontal business strategies, as the world turns I guess.

Speaking of which, how does one go about getting ONLY a madone 6.9 frame via project one, the systeme only shows complete bikes and I have enough spares to slap on a new madone frame... via my LBS ?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, I think the frameset is available... but its barely less expensive than Rival & cheap wheels. You could always donate the parts to a youth cycling club or something.. if you don't want them.

Gary Fisher is extremely active (his Twitter account is currently leaking more info about TrekWorld than even the official one), and Keith Bontrager still has a fair amount of interaction, and you can read multiple interviews last few years about both his design role at Trek and his endurance racing while 'testing product'. 

Gary Klein? I think I saw something a couple years ago about him doing astronomy with the Mormon college (BYU)... that's about it. It definitely has been sucked dry.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

PlatyPius said:


> Really?


Really.



PlatyPius said:


> Somehow I don't see Keith Bontrager being involved in taking "Rolf" wheels, putting Bontrager stickers on them, and continuing to use them even though over half of them came back with cracked rims.


Rest assured, he's quite involved. Particularly with tires. And paired spokes are no more.



PlatyPius said:


> And who said anything about Gary Fisher?


You said: "I think Trek sucks them dry, then "disposes" of them". Your use of the word "them" implied all of Trek's business partners. 



PlatyPius said:


> GF is a tool.


Brilliant. Your contributions are amazingly insightful. I look forward to learning more from you.


----------



## Icm76 (Jul 21, 2009)

Trek have now added the 'Contador' paint scheme option, it's the white TDF bike with bronze, magenta & yellow flashes on the seat tube and fork.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Trek is definitely taking it to the "next" level when it comes to RBing!


----------

